

Amsterdam HN Meetup - factorialboy

Let's have one for November?
======
Avalaxy
What can I expect?

~~~
factorialboy
Bunch of geeks / startup founders meeting up for coffee / beer talking about
interesting things they're working on, or would like to work on, or have been
studying.

Informal, un-conference styled smallish meetup.

------
DrWhax
Count me in!

